# 29 gal Filtration. is this enough?



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm using an Aqua clear HOB filter for 10-30 gallons. I have a 29 gallon. Do you think this is enough to house 14 Demasoni? The demasoni are still in FRY form. I was thinking of adding another Aqua Clear 10-30gallon HOB or just getting one AquaClear 20-50Gal HOB.


----------



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

JLui83 said:


> I'm using an Aqua clear HOB filter for 10-30 gallons. I have a 29 gallon. Do you think this is enough to house 14 Demasoni? The demasoni are still in FRY form. I was thinking of adding another Aqua Clear 10-30gallon HOB or just getting one AquaClear 20-50Gal HOB.


I would guess that the one you have on there now will not be enough. I am setting up a similar 30 gallon demasoni tank. I have 1 AC 70 and 1 older AC 50? I am not sure that I have enough either.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Is a 29 gallon tank really large enough to house a demasoni colony? I have a 29 gallon that I use for a grow out tank... but I have been trying to figure out what I wanted to do with it once my 60 gallon was stocked the way I want it. I had once looked into demasoni as a possibility but was discouraged because of the tank being too small.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I would think the smallest workable tank for demasoni is a 38g, anything lower then that would be great for some SA dwarfs.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Quite a few posts on here with demasoni breeding groups begin used in a 29g and it working very well... just search demasoni or 29g under the lake malawi subfolder and start perusing.


----------



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

I had my demasoni in a 55gal. I had about 25 of them in a species only tank. I sold all the adults/juvis

I just moved and I kept the fry. I downsized to a 29 gal. I'm currently housing 21 demasoni fry.

I will eventually sell about 10 of them when they get a little bigger.

I will post pics of my setup.


----------

